# تابعوا محاضراتى على قناتى على اليوتيوب



## wael nesim (30 أغسطس 2014)

ازيكم يا كل بشمهندسين الملتقى الجامد ده,
دى قناتى على اليوتيوب, تابعونى عليها وانشاء الله تنول اعجابكم,
متنسوش تعملوا اشتراك "subscribe" عشان توصلكوا محاضراتى أولا بأول.

https://www.youtube.com/waelnesim


----------



## Badran Mohammed (31 أغسطس 2014)

عمل ممتاز تشكر عليه يا باشا
بورك في جهودك


----------



## wael nesim (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لذوقك يا بشمهندس.


----------



## hassan elkholy (1 سبتمبر 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> ازيكم يا كل بشمهندسين الملتقى الجامد ده,
> دى قناتى على اليوتيوب, تابعونى عليها وانشاء الله تنول اعجابكم,
> متنسوش تعملوا اشتراك "subscribe" عشان توصلكوا محاضراتى أولا بأول.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/waelnesim


*تسلم يا غالى*


----------



## wael nesim (1 سبتمبر 2014)

hassan elkholy قال:


> *تسلم يا غالى*



الف شكر يا بشمهندس.


----------

